# Netzwerküberwachung



## fungo (11. Juni 2002)

Gibt es ein Programm, welches das gesamte aufgebaute Netzwerk eines LAN überwacht, also die verschiedenen Rechner überwacht usw. und z.B. die verschickten Packets der einzeneln Rechner protolkolliert?

Thx fungo


----------



## TaxiDriver (13. Juni 2002)

*ja, gibts *

Von Microsoft gibt es den Netzwerkmonitor. Leider läuft dieser nur auf einem Server Betriebssystem :-(


----------



## Nagual (13. Juni 2002)

*thread*

es gab schon mal so ´ne frage, 

sniffer in der LnX welt, und es gibt auch mit sicherheit auch etwas für Win32 frag aber nicht was..


----------



## <Leviathan> (13. Juni 2002)

suchst du einen Netzwerk Sniffer oder etwas anderes.
Als Sniffer unter WIN32 Systemen empfiehlt sich Watcher.

http://download.com.com/3000-2085-10112159.html?tag=lst-0-4


----------



## DarkLordSilver (13. Juni 2002)

oder nur so als NW scanner ist Lan Guard noch gut, ist auch freeware


----------

